# PbP 4CtF Game for your reading pleasure



## garyh (Jan 23, 2003)

For those interested, I've just begun a 4CtF Modern game in the In Character forum.  All the slots are filled already, but I thought folks here might be interested in reading along!

The game thread is here.

Hope you all like it!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

_I_ like it.


----------



## garyh (Jan 28, 2003)

Well, that's certainly good to know, Kit.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 28, 2003)

I like it too.

Go faster.


----------



## garyh (Jan 28, 2003)

Doing my best, RW.  I've got one player who's been sick, and two more I don't have PCs from yet.  We'll get to actually _using_ the 4CtF rules soon enough.


----------

